# Pescara Battery removal



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, a mate from work has just purchased an Autosleaper Pescara and he can't work out how to get the leisure battery out. Do you have to remove the drivers seat or is there another way to remove it.
Cheers
Max123


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Max123
yea you've hit the nail on the head,the drivers seat has to come off to get the battery out,not a hard job you just need a torx head to get the fixing out. Had a Pescara for 9years nice conversion, done a px last year against anew Fleurette from Southdowns, could it be our ???.

Regards Nigel


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Cheers, I will tell him the good news. He purchased it somewhere near Portsmouth I think, it is about 10 years old and only has about 35K on the clock, it has been well looked after and he had a very good buy. I will ask him tomorrow exactly where he got it. Could it be your old van?
Max


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nigel. He did buy it from Southdowns and it is R reg. It sounds like it could be yours. The battery is not charging from the Alternator and he thinks its the fuse under the seat. He has checked the ones under the bonnet and they are OK. He would also like to know how old is the battery.
Many thanks
Max


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Max, it's a small world ain't it R293 OFJ, sounds like our old one.
The leisure battery is about 5-6 years old, so it may be on it's last legs.
Under the seat with the battery electric's i installed a change over relay to charge the vehicle battery when it was stood over the winter time as the alarm would drain it and I had a solar panel on the roof which was removed and fitted to my new van.
Yes we did look after it the wife's pride and joy she was sad to see it go, but nice to know it's gone to a good home.
Got afew extra's that we still have,shower mat, wheelclamp,etc.or if he just want to know anything about the van pm me and i'll drop you my contact details

Nigel


----------

